# Periods in texting considered aggressive



## Ronni (Jul 12, 2019)

The net is abounding with explanations for the textspeak rules and accommodations that add emphasis or intent to what we're texting.   The use of periods and ellipses for example do not communicate the same thing in texts that they do an email or written letter.  This variation is called situational code switching, which simply is when we change how we talk depending on where we are, who we're talking to or how we're communicating.

This is why you sound like a jerk when you text a period

Millennials also consider voice calling to be intrusive and rude, which apparently is why there is such a proliferation of texting over calling with that age group.  

Text rather than talk


----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2019)

I always try to use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling whether I'm posting here, texting or anything else. I do have a few words that I use abbreviations for when texting with my wife as more of a silly thing such as gonna=going to, prolly=probably or hafta=have to but I don't do that with anyone else. When I see run on sentences with no punctuation or people who type in all caps it drives me nuts.

I've also been known to text in "Bostonese" with my wife from time to time. For instance, I'll replace my r's with h's like cah, fah or bah or add the extra "ah' to an end of a word that doesn't have it like, heeyah=here or beeyah=beer or theyah=there, but again it's only when being silly texting with my wife.


----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2019)

Another grammar peeve of mine is people who either don't care or don't know the difference between:

There, their & they're

Your & you're

To, too & two etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

I realise not everyone can spell,  I also realise that we all make mistakes, typing too fast etc....but I do get fed up with people who _continually_ spell words wrongly, like Loose instead of Lose, or draws instead of Drawers, etc... just irritates me because it makes no sense of the sentence


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2019)

I try to be grammatically correct and have been known to discreetly edit something I have quoted from someone else's post. I mean no offence. It is the indoctrination I received from my aunts and high school teachers. It stuck.

It doesn't help that they didn't teach typing at my school.


----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I realise not everyone can spell,  I also realise that we all make mistakes, typing too fast etc....but I do get fed up with people who _continually_ spell words wrongly, like Loose instead of Lose, or draws instead of Drawers, etc... just irritates me because it makes no sense of the sentence



"Draws" is a big one here in Mass because we tend to not pronounce our r's. I do make a conscious effort to pronounce my r's when speaking because when I hear people that don't, it sounds kind of trashy to me and I don't want to sound trashy to other people.

Not to hijak this thread with the Boston accent thing, but the video below has a lot of Bostonese in it and puts a funny spin on it. A good chunk of people from this area actually do speak this way, just not so exaggerated. 

(This video has some foul language.)


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 12, 2019)

Ronni said:


> The net is abounding with explanations for the textspeak rules and accommodations that add emphasis or intent to what we're texting.   The use of periods and ellipses for example do not communicate the same thing in texts that they do an email or written letter.  This variation is called situational code switching, which simply is when we change how we talk depending on where we are, who we're talking to or how we're communicating.
> 
> This is why you sound like a jerk when you text a period
> 
> ...


Weird


----------



## toffee (Jul 12, 2019)

just went right over my head that lol...…….


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

I didn't know the rules of texting. ..    I use periods all the time when I'm texting,   and no one has ever said to me .. "Hey , back off!" .
If they did, I would probably CALL them and tell them off ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> I try to be grammatically correct and have been known to discreetly edit something I have quoted from someone else's post. I mean no offence. It is the indoctrination I received from my aunts and high school teachers. It stuck.
> 
> *It doesn't help that they didn't teach typing at my school.*


I _was_ taught typing at school..it was a huge part of our curriculum


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I didn't know the rules of texting. ..    I use periods all the time when I'm texting,   and no one has ever said to me .. "Hey , back off!" .
> If they did, I would probably CALL them and tell them off ..


 Agree, Ditto..to all of the above... surely a lack of period would make no sense of the sentences ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

JimW said:


> "Draws" is a big one here in Mass because we tend to not pronounce our r's. I do make a conscious effort to pronounce my r's when speaking because when I hear people that don't, it sounds kind of trashy to me and I don't want to sound trashy to other people.
> 
> Not to hijak this thread with the Boston accent thing, but the video below has a lot of Bostonese in it and puts a funny spin on it. A good chunk of people from this area actually do speak this way, just not so exaggerated.
> 
> (This video has some foul language.)


 Oh everyday speech is one thing, we all have accents.... and we pronounce things very differently from every other English speaking country..county..town, city..etc...

here in the UK you can go just 10 miles up the road and the accent is different... but even if one  pronounces it draws and not drawers.. one should absolutely know that's not how it's spelt!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)

JimW said:


> I always try to use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling whether I'm posting here, texting or anything else. I do have a few words that I use abbreviations for when texting with my wife as more of a silly thing such as gonna=going to, prolly=probably or hafta=have to but I don't do that with anyone else. When I see run on sentences with no punctuation or people who type in all caps it drives me nuts.
> 
> I've also been known to text in "Bostonese" with my wife from time to time. For instance, I'll replace my r's with h's like cah, fah or bah or add the extra "ah' to an end of a word that doesn't have it like, heeyah=here or beeyah=beer or theyah=there, but again it's only when being silly texting with my wife.


Like JFK's "Vigah"!


----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Like JFK's "Vigah"!



Every one of the Kennedy brothers had an overexaggerated Massachusetts accent. Not sure how they got it or where they got it from. I wonder if it was taught or practiced. I've never met anyone from this area that speaks the way they did.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)

Ronni said:


> The net is abounding with explanations for the textspeak rules and accommodations that add emphasis or intent to what we're texting.   The use of periods and ellipses for example do not communicate the same thing in texts that they do an email or written letter.  This variation is called situational code switching, which simply is when we change how we talk depending on where we are, who we're talking to or how we're communicating.
> 
> This is why you sound like a jerk when you text a period
> 
> ...


IMO, texting over talking is going backward technologically.

It was a great step forward when we could actually speak to each other across the miles instead of writing or sending written telegrams.

De-Evolution?


----------



## gennie (Jul 12, 2019)

I accept that I'm old fashioned when it comes to correct spelling, punctuation and intelligent paragraphing. - if it wasn't taught in school, it can be easily learned at any age - but I think a serious idea that someone is trying to  convey with a contrived accent is pointless and silly.   If silly is the point, fine, not serious discussion.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2019)

I went back through some of the text messages I've received from the many millennials in my life.  Some family, some friends.  Nearly all end every sentence with some form of punctuation.  The few who omit it only do so in the final sentence of the text, and only then if it is a statement rather than a question or exclamation.

The writer of the WP article said that It's considered rude to use a period in a text - an indication of "a negative emotion or an expression of boredom," no less. Maybe in this person's circle but certainly not in mine. (Talk about overthinking!)

I understand the texting over talking preference. In a world filled with electronic leashes, the "callee" is in the awkward position of having to take calls (even when we don't feel like talking at that moment) or risk snubbing the callers, because we all know that caller ID is announcing the identities of known callers.

If we don't take the call, an underlying message being delivered is a snub until we come up with a lame excuse later on. Ummm... I was performing - or in - surgery, in the shower, the dog knocked my phone charger from the wall outlet so I was out of juice, God forgive me, the phone was in another room, or the ringer turned down low. We come up with something, anything, to deliver the message of "Yes, I still like/love you, but the call wasn't convenient for me just then." Aaack!!!

Texts can be answered at leisure. Situations that require immediate contact only need a text like "Please call me ASAP. Non-life threatening but urgent!" Or two or three phone calls in a row. That sends the message that you really, really, really need to get in touch.

For less dire situations, I often send or receive a text asking, "Do you have time to talk now?  Just want to catch up."     

BTW, if some millennials don't understand the functions of ellipses in casual communiques, Auntie Google will be happy to explain that they can be used to indicate faltering speech or thoughts that trail off.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)

We can always shut our answering machines off. They'll call again if needed.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> We can always shut our answering machines off. They'll call again if needed.



I was referring to cell phone voice mail.  My landline has the ringer shut off and the voice mail gets filled with junk calls.  I only keep that line alive because I use it for business, for a contact number when pressed to for one but don't want to give out my mobile number, and because our alarm system works with a landline.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 12, 2019)

"RU still there???"  
"U need 2 let me no when UR coming over!" 
"Make it b4 4 or we wont b there..... "

 Alexander Graham Bell says, Lovely.....<3!!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I realise not everyone can spell,  I also realise that we all make mistakes, typing too fast etc....but I do get fed up with people who _continually_ spell words wrongly, like Loose instead of Lose, or draws instead of Drawers, etc... just irritates me because it makes no sense of the sentence


How about those who say "I could care less" instead of  "I couldn't are less"?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

In this country it's always been '' I couldn't care less''.. I remember from a young age watching American TV shows where they would say the opposite and be confused by it... !!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> In this country it's always been '' I couldn't care less''.. I remember from a young age watching American TV shows where they would say the opposite and be confused by it... !!



 It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2019)

Another grammar/spelling mistake that makes no sense is when people say or type "could of" or "should of" instead of "could've" or "should've"


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

People used to correct that "I could care less" thing.... now, no one even bothers any more. You're right, AZ, of course if makes no sense.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

JimW said:


> Another grammar/spelling mistake that makes no sense is when people say or type "could of" or "should of" instead of "could've" or "should've"


 That's really irritating too...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)

I've noticed the recent trend of the phrase "I slept in" meaning: I slept late.

I've always said and heard "He sleeps late on weekends". It seems the west coast started saying "He sleeps in on weekends" and now most younger people here say that now.

It makes no sense- "sleeping in".  In what?
Is that opposed to sleeping out?
How does that phrase have anything to do with what time he awoke?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2019)

When I moved to CA in 1970 I had to get used to that term - sleeping in.  It made no sense to me either, but I eventually got used to it.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 12, 2019)

The word woken for awaken grinds my gears.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I've noticed the recent trend of the phrase "I slept in" meaning: I slept late.
> 
> I've always said and heard "He sleeps late on weekends". It seems the west coast started saying "He sleeps in on weekends" and now most younger people here say that now.
> 
> ...


 I think that may have come from us... ever since I've been able to talk, everyone here has always said ''sleeping in''..meaning they're sleeping past their normal waking up time, ie on a day off etc..

I've never even thought about it not having any real meaning, I'm so used to it..  so I've just looked it up...and whaddya know, I was right...   It comes from us Scots....


_Short answer: "sleep in", in the meaning of "sleep late(r than normal)", seems to have developed as an idiom within the past 100 years, apparently borrowed from Scots.  It's common in English for verbs in combination with intransitive prepositions — sometimes called "phrasal verbs" — to develop idiosyncratic uses and meanings, related in some metaphorical or analogical way to the meanings of the verbs and prepositions involved, but not entirely predictable from them._
_

The Oxford English dictionary puts "sleep in" under sense *1.g.* of sleep, with two rather different meanings:


With in: To sleep in the house, or on the premises, where one is employed (contrasted with 'to sleep out'); also Naut., to remain in one's berth all night; (orig. Sc.) to oversleep; also, to lie in (to lie in 4 at lie v.1 Phrasal verbs), to sleep late.


The entry for sleep in the Dictionary of the Scots Language has, among listed "Combs. and phrs.",


(7) to sleep in, to oversleep (Sc. 1881 A. Mackie Scotticisms 60). Gen.Sc.;


I suppose that the original idea of the "sleeping late" sense is that "in", meaning "in one's house" or "in one's bed", is opposed to "out", meaning "out in the world" or at least "out of bed". In addition to the OED's reference "to lie in", there's the verbal form "to stay in", and the noun "shut-in", with similar meanings of "in one's dwelling". The idea of being "in" rather than "out", associated with sleep, then takes on the extra connotation that one is staying "in" while sleeping during a period of time when one normally would be "out"._


https://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4373


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> In this country it's always been '' I couldn't care less''.. I remember from a young age watching American TV shows where they would say the opposite and be confused by it... !!


"I couldn't care less" makes sense to me because it is an example of implied speech. What is implied is "I couldn't care less _than I do now". _


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> "I couldn't care less" makes sense to me because it is an example of implied speech. What is implied is "I couldn't care less _than I do now". _


 precisely


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)

I tried explaining that to a guy I knew... he could NOT fathom it at all! 

Most people I know by far, use "I couldn't care less" as the other makes no sense.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 12, 2019)

Well, I'm going to continue to type out words and use punctuation in my texts.   If some snowflake is offended by punctuation they have larger problems to address.    I'll give 'em some punctuation... %$^&!!$#!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I tried explaining that to a guy I knew... he could NOT fathom it at all!
> 
> Most people I know by far, use "I couldn't care less" as the other makes no sense.


It's kind of like "irregardless."   (ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH)    People mis-used that so much that they made it acceptable use.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 13, 2019)

Think about it.
If someone says "I could care less" it means they care a bit but could care less.
If someone says " I couldn't care less", it means they don't care at all.

But they both make sense in my opinion so it doesn't bother me.  I get their point.

I notice where I live we say "Good for you", when someone tells you of something good happening to them.

Others say "Good on you".  


JimW said:


> Another grammar/spelling mistake that makes no sense is when people say or type "could of" or "should of" instead of "could've" or "should've"



The contraction is for "have" not "of".

"I could have danced all night and still have time for more"


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> Another grammar peeve of mine is people who either don't care or don't know the difference between:
> 
> There, their & they're
> 
> ...


 or when someone says they want to 'loose' weight instead of 'lose' weight


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> Another grammar peeve of mine is people who either don't care or don't know the difference between:
> 
> There, their & they're
> 
> ...



Hahaha. Me too. 
I’m a tad anal about grammar but I thought it was just some OCD thing. Relieved to know I’m not the only one.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I _was_ taught typing at school..it was a huge part of our curriculum


Our typing teacher's name was (drum roll, please)..........Miss Peck! She was an old maid, having never found Mr. Hunt, apparently. I had her for Junior home room. I strongly disliked her, and she, me


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2019)

I typed loose here recently when I meant lose; and I know better!


----------



## JimW (Aug 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I typed loose here recently when I meant lose; and I know better!


 Did you chose to type lose, or did you choose to type loose.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2019)

JimW said:


> Did you chose to type lose, or did you choose to type loose.



I um, messed up.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I realise not everyone can spell,  I also realise that we all make mistakes, typing too fast etc....but I do get fed up with people who _continually_ spell words wrongly, like Loose instead of Lose, or draws instead of Drawers, etc... just irritates me because it makes no sense of the sentence



Uh....you mean like "Realize?"


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 5, 2019)

win231 said:


> Uh....you mean like "Realize?"


No, she didn't.   Holly is in London.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I realise not everyone can spell,  I also realise that we all make mistakes, typing too fast etc....but I do get fed up with people who _continually_ spell words wrongly, like Loose instead of Lose, or draws instead of Drawers, etc... just irritates me because it makes no sense of the sentence


do you think im a looser holly?


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> No, she didn't.   Holly is in London.



Thanks.  I knew some words can be spelled differently in London, but I didn't know "realize" was one of them.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 6, 2019)

win231 said:


> Thanks.  I knew some words can be spelled differently in London, but I didn't know "realize" was one of them.


Well now you realise different


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I typed loose here recently when I meant lose; and I know better!


 It's easily done typing too fast..etc.. (I've done it myself)...my beef is when people continually do it, they  obviously don't know the difference between the definitions and spellings of the word...

''Loose''..being one that people get wrong most often!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> do you think im a looser holly?


 Why would I think that ?..I know the difference between the 2 definitions..however I may think you have something ''loose''...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> No, she didn't.   Holly is in London.


 Indeed...


----------



## 911 (Aug 6, 2019)

When I was a Senior in high school, I gave a speech on “Law Enforcement In Today’s Society.” In that speech, I started out a sentence by saying, “Irregardless.” My English teacher stopped me right there and after he pontificated for about 5 minutes why we shouldn’t use that word, he allowed me to continue. I still received an A for the speech, but I thought for sure he was going to knock me down a notch for saying that word.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 6, 2019)

To me, sleep in = turn off alarm and go back to sleep... deliberately.
 Oversleep = suddenly wake and realize you are late for work, appt, etc. ... resulting in rushing to get dressed and out the door.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 7, 2019)

i never sleep in. oh ok. i slept in a few weeks ago I guess. Woke at 6.00am instead of 5.00am. 
but you will never find me in bed after 7.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 22, 2019)

I dunno, in certain area the citizenry have unique names such as Toto.
Give it a think, should it be spelled Totoo or Twotwo, how about Totootwo?
That should confuse everybody, huh?
I was given the name Poppyto, which met the neighborhood criteria, don't ask me how to spell it.

I'm again'it,  standard English; yea, you gott'a use it in correspondence, but if you went down to the schoolhouse
and learned how to write and spell correctly, you are now free to write and speak any old way you want'a in informal
situations. 
There are segments of society wherein the constant use of standard English will result in 'funny looks'.
Also, if your a native of several regions in this nation and do not use colloquial or vernacular speech. your considered
a 'smart ass.'
We think, speak and write as do the people in our culture or origin.  If you want another way of saying it, 
were ruint by them what raised us.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Aug 29, 2019)

... remembering always that the point of writing and speaking is to communicate to others.

While we’re at it, my bête noir is its/it’s.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 30, 2019)

Ronni said:


> The net is abounding with explanations for the textspeak rules and accommodations that add emphasis or intent to what we're texting.   The use of periods and ellipses for example do not communicate the same thing in texts that they do an email or written letter.  This variation is called situational code switching, which simply is when we change how we talk depending on where we are, who we're talking to or how we're communicating.
> 
> This is why you sound like a jerk when you text a period
> 
> ...


It’s nuts. My son is 27 and he will have a week long conversation with a girl he met on a dating site on text. Not one phone call. Then when he meets her he complains she’s not what she said she was. Those phone conversations are so important to get to know someone. Plus I firmly believe constant all day texting is so bad for relationships. What do you have to talk about when you’re together, it’s all been said. When I dated my husband we talked over the land line once a night. I think texting is messing up human connections.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

Kimwhiz said:


> It’s nuts. My son is 27 and he will have a week long conversation with a girl he met on a dating site on text. Not one phone call. Then when he meets her he complains she’s not what she said she was. Those phone conversations are so important to get to know someone. Plus I firmly believe constant all day texting is so bad for relationships. What do you have to talk about when you’re together, it’s all been said. When I dated my husband we talked over the land line once a night. I think texting is messing up human connections.



You are so right Kim.   Something important is lost in a life of texting.      Casual conversation about less important stuff .. fine.   
But getting to know someone just doesn't make sense.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2019)

Texting is not dating.
Texting = punching buttons on a phone.

Also, so many people say they met someone on a dating site when the truth is they're just exchanging messages (texts/emails) with someone who they haven't met and spent time with in person. Even if they've talked on the phone, that's not dating.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

Well no wonder the baby population is  stagnant!   ....  they haven't figured out how to text out a baby YET.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2019)

I know plenty of younger couples who've met via dating websites, texted for a week or two, had a phone call or two (or none at all), met in person, fell in love, and have formed loving families.  Talking on the phone for hours was not part of my children's dating ritual, though it was certainly an important part of mine. 

My grandmother used to call on her friends, my mother sent cards and letters to hers, I phoned mine, my kids text theirs. Each generation finds a way to communicate. And also to criticize, it would seem.


----------

